# Interessanter Spiegel Online Artikel....

## 178238

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0,1518,539314,00.html

Ja ich verstehe Ironie, gegen Sarkasmus habe ich nichts, und dunkel schwarzen Humor liebe ich sogar, aber was zu weit geht, geht zu weit. Wobei ich als langhaariger Linuxer ja scheinbar sowieso nicht gefragt werde...

----------

## schachti

Also ich finde den Artikel genial.   :Razz: 

----------

## sirro

 :Very Happy: 

Also mir geht da nichts zu weit. Im Gegenteil: für mich ist das ein Highlight in Spons "Netzwelt".

----------

## 178238

Man sollte meinen Kommentar vermutlich ebenfalls nicht zu ernst nehmen   :Wink:  Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich beim erstenmal durchlesen noch etwas komisch aus der Wäsche geschaut habe. Wenn man selbst perfekt in das Schema des besagten Linux Users passt, ist dass aber auch nur all zu verständlich. 

Tatsach ist aber, dass ich diesen Artikel einfach in einem Forum mit vermutlich doch halbwegs professionellen Linux Usern posten musste, ich konnte einfach nicht anders   :Razz: 

----------

## toralf

Für mich war der Artikel ein angenehm politisch-unkorrekter Beitrag, allemal besser als viele spaßbefreite  Grundsatzdiskussionen - und *natürlich* unfair gegenüber Linux - sonst hätten die anderen ja gar keine Chance.

P.S. Ich habe kurze Haare.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich finde den Artikel genial. So was muss man doch mal so formulieren dürfen. Gibt doch auch Scheibenwischer und die Anstalt.

----------

## xraver

Der Artikel ist recht lustig, mehr aber auch nicht.

Hier wird sich an Klischees bedient;

 *Quote:*   

> von irgendwelchen Langhaarigen in ihrer Freizeit erarbeitet wird

 

Und wenn Windows mal das währe, dann würde die Welt anders aussehen,

 *Quote:*   

> Für Männer, die jeden Registry-Eintrag von Hand festzurren, die noch selbst unter die Motorhaube ihres Gigahertz-Boliden kriechen, um ölverschmiert und laut fluchend eine neue Grafikkarte ein- oder die durchgeschmorte Festplatte auszubauen.

 

Was sind dann Linuxer? Diese Gruppe müsste doch dann zig mal extremer und viel Cooler sein  :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> mit einem Apple zu arbeiten, ist wie Nordic Walking.

 

++

Das war der beste  :Wink: .

Danke für den Artikel!

----------

## sirro

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Wenn man selbst perfekt in das Schema des besagten Linux Users passt

 

Aha langhaarig also?/!!1 Wenn du jetzt noch zugibst Bombenleger und Kommunist zu sein, dann hallt sicher ein Freudenschrei über die Trollwiese bei Heise  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tatsach ist aber, dass ich diesen Artikel einfach in einem Forum mit vermutlich doch halbwegs professionellen Linux Usern posten musste, ich konnte einfach nicht anders  

 

Das nimmt dir sicher auch keiner übel. Man sieht ja, dass er allgemein gut ankommt  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Aha langhaarig also?/!!1 Wenn du jetzt noch zugibst Bombenleger und Kommunist zu sein, dann hallt sicher ein Freudenschrei über die Trollwiese bei Heise 

 

Sind langhaarige nicht Bombenleger qua definition?  :Smile: 

*auch ein stolzer Bombenleger ist* ... und ich fand auch den Artikel recht gut  :Wink: 

----------

## sirro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Sind langhaarige nicht Bombenleger qua definition? 

 

Puh, das war auf jeden Fall mal so. Früher war das alles äquivalent (Bombenleger, Kommunist und Langhaarig). Aber heute weiß man ja nie so genau  :Wink: 

----------

## 178238

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *derlumpi wrote:*   Wenn man selbst perfekt in das Schema des besagten Linux Users passt 
> 
> Aha langhaarig also?/!!1 Wenn du jetzt noch zugibst Bombenleger und Kommunist zu sein, dann hallt sicher ein Freudenschrei über die Trollwiese bei Heise 
> 
> 

 

Kein Kommentar   :Cool: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

geiler Artikel, ich will mehr von der Sorte...  :Mr. Green: 

Hm, früher war ich langhaariger Bombenleger, heute wäre ich ein alter und langhaariger Bombenleger... Habe aber keine Haare mehr. Was nun? Muss ich auf ein anderes "Betriebssystem" ausweichen?

MfG  Jens

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ach was bin ich froh, das ich alt und grau bin. Denke da so an einen Artikel  von Roland Kraft, wenn das hier jemanden was sagt, ein genialer Hifi-Autor, der schrieb mal, das so Leute meiner Generation immer so bleiben und sich irgendwann mal vom Zivi auf die Harley helfen lassen und die Stones LPs in die Packtaschen packen lassen.

Und wenn ich dann an meinen Sohn denke, der zu mir sagt: Papa, mach die Musik nicht so laut... Bei meinen Eltern gab es Ernst Mosch. Leise.

Langhaarig? Bombenleger? Egal, Hauptsache alt. Also jetzt nicht gefühlt, nur dem Perser nach. Den Jungen machen wir noch lange was vor.

P.S.: Ich traue es mich mal, bin 45.

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Für Männer, die jeden Registry-Eintrag von Hand festzurren, die noch selbst unter die Motorhaube ihres Gigahertz-Boliden kriechen, um ölverschmiert und laut fluchend eine neue Grafikkarte ein- oder die durchgeschmorte Festplatte auszubauen. 
> 
> Was sind dann Linuxer? Diese Gruppe müsste doch dann zig mal extremer und viel Cooler sein .

 

Naja, wenn Windows'er die Rocker/Autoschrauber sind und die Mac'ies etwa den Poppern/Yuppies entsprechen müßten Tuxer ungefähr mit den Ökos vergleichbar sein.

Wobei Öko in diesem Zusammenhang zu verstehen ist als 'denkt ans ökologische Gleichgewicht - nutzt gerne auch ältere HW die die anderen ablegen', 'versucht mit minimalem Ressourceneinsatz das Ziel zu erreichen', 'ist nicht so cool wie der neue Mustang und nicht so aufgebrezelt wie die GF-Assistentin aber zickt nicht herum und erfüllt trotzdem alle Erwartungen' usw.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also da steht was von ölverschmiert und laut fluchend. Die Windoser sind für mich danach die, die eine Stunde schrauben müssen, um 30 Minuten zu fahren. Gentoo ist dann für mich der Formel 1 Ferrari, wo man schrauben darf, um höchsten Fahrspaß zu haben.

----------

## misterjack

...arg, ich kenn nur langhaarige Linuxuser (mich eingeschlossen), oder (ehemalige) Informatikstudenten (mich eingeschlossen)...

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Früher war das alles äquivalent (Bombenleger, Kommunist und Langhaarig)

 

Metaller/Rocker/Musiker = kommunistisch?   :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Der durchschnittliche unerfahrene Windows Nutzer den ich kenne, schraubt nicht, sondern leidet still, wenn Windows wieder nicht will...

Bei Mac und Unix sehe ich da einfach eine andere Einstellung.

Wenn was nicht geht, mache ich es selbst...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sind dann Linuxer? Diese Gruppe müsste doch dann zig mal extremer und viel Cooler sein .

 

Naja, wenn Windows'er die Rocker/Autoschrauber sind und die Mac'ies etwa den Poppern/Yuppies entsprechen müßten Tuxer ungefähr mit den Ökos vergleichbar sein.

Wobei Öko in diesem Zusammenhang zu verstehen ist als 'denkt ans ökologische Gleichgewicht - nutzt gerne auch ältere HW die die anderen ablegen', 'versucht mit minimalem Ressourceneinsatz das Ziel zu erreichen', 'ist nicht so cool wie der neue Mustang und nicht so aufgebrezelt wie die GF-Assistentin aber zickt nicht herum und erfüllt trotzdem alle Erwartungen' usw.[/quote]

 :Laughing:  tja, das könnte man auch so sagen. Guter Vergleich! Yupii, jetzt bin auch ein Öko   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Max Steel

Genialer Artikel, ich krieg mich nichmehr.

----------

## humanthing

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also da steht was von ölverschmiert und laut fluchend. Die Windoser sind für mich danach die, die eine Stunde schrauben müssen, um 30 Minuten zu fahren. Gentoo ist dann für mich der Formel 1 Ferrari, wo man schrauben darf, um höchsten Fahrspaß zu haben.

 

Genau das!!!

----------

## artbody

Also wenn das Windows so ist wie es dargestellt wird, 

....Olverschmiert....

Dann ist das harte Realität

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Und Linux darf nicht mitmachen, weil es sich um ein Öko Flieger mit Solarzellen handelt.

Schadstoffarm, und im Kern fast unverwüstlich.

 :Laughing:  wußte ich schon immer  :Laughing: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

super artikel!! ich hoffe nur das der böse sarkastische unterton nicht wieder bei zuvielen "unwissenden" eine ernsthaft schädigende meinung bildet.

aber zum thema langhaarige bombenleger und öko's: irgendwie scheint das klischee zum größten teil wirklich zu stimmen! das beweist doch das linux viel mehr ist als nur ein betriebsystem, das weist doch auch viel mehr auf eine art ideologische freiheit hin. die (klischee) idee der 68er lebt so gesehen weiter  :Wink: 

mfg

PS: mehr so artikel bitte!

----------

## Max Steel

Wir sind im Jahre 50 n. Microsoft.

Ganz Digiland ist von Microsoft besetzt. Ganz Digiland...? Nein, nein nein, ein von unbeugsamen Linuxnutzern besiedeltes Dörfchen hört nicht auf den Microsoftlern Widerstand zu leisten und das Leben ist nicht leicht für die Microsoftischen Legionären die in den befestigten Lagern Win 9x, Win XP und Win Vista leben.

----------

## 178238

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> super artikel!! ich hoffe nur das der böse sarkastische unterton nicht wieder bei zuvielen "unwissenden" eine ernsthaft schädigende meinung bildet.
> 
> aber zum thema langhaarige bombenleger und öko's: irgendwie scheint das klischee zum größten teil wirklich zu stimmen! das beweist doch das linux viel mehr ist als nur ein betriebsystem, das weist doch auch viel mehr auf eine art ideologische freiheit hin. die (klischee) idee der 68er lebt so gesehen weiter 
> 
> 

 

Ist denn jemand ernsthaft anderer Meinung?   :Very Happy: 

Mfg, 

Lumpi

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   super artikel!! ich hoffe nur das der böse sarkastische unterton nicht wieder bei zuvielen "unwissenden" eine ernsthaft schädigende meinung bildet.
> 
> aber zum thema langhaarige bombenleger und öko's: irgendwie scheint das klischee zum größten teil wirklich zu stimmen! das beweist doch das linux viel mehr ist als nur ein betriebsystem, das weist doch auch viel mehr auf eine art ideologische freiheit hin. die (klischee) idee der 68er lebt so gesehen weiter 
> 
>  
> ...

 

diesbezüglich musste ich wirklich lachen als ich mir gestern das bild von den xmms2 entwicklern angesehen habe:

http://bp1.blogger.com/_2EAAGwTKO40/R8L9wKI574I/AAAAAAAABBo/55dQzP637VA/s1600-h/IMG_3029.jpg

----------

## 178238

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *derlumpi wrote:*    *AmonAmarth wrote:*   super artikel!! ich hoffe nur das der böse sarkastische unterton nicht wieder bei zuvielen "unwissenden" eine ernsthaft schädigende meinung bildet.
> 
> aber zum thema langhaarige bombenleger und öko's: irgendwie scheint das klischee zum größten teil wirklich zu stimmen! das beweist doch das linux viel mehr ist als nur ein betriebsystem, das weist doch auch viel mehr auf eine art ideologische freiheit hin. die (klischee) idee der 68er lebt so gesehen weiter 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ach du sch***. Irgendwie ist das mit diesen Klischees wirklich erschreckend. Ich selbst würde sagen die Vorstellung des langhaarigen, bleichen "Nerds" ist heute längst überholt . Und trotzdem... Man sehe sich die Linux Kernel Hacker an, oder noch besser Leute wie Richard Stallman und Co. Scheinbar muss doch irgendwas dran sein an den Klischees.

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## musv

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Ach du sch***. Irgendwie ist das mit diesen Klischees wirklich erschreckend. Ich selbst würde sagen die Vorstellung des langhaarigen, bleichen "Nerds" ist heute längst überholt .

 

War desletztens mal auf dem Chemnitzer Linux-Tag. Die sind da alle so rumgerannt. Alles Nerds.

Btw: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Cox

Davon mal abgesehen: Ich fand den Artikel nicht sonderlich gelungen. Für Sarkasmus hat mir ein wenig der Sarkasmus gefhelt. War 'ne nette Geschichte und mit einigem Gähnen lesbar. Schlimmer war, wenn man dann einen Blick in die Kommentare geworfen hat. Denn da ging dann der Schwanzvergleich wieder los: "Mäc ist viel besser als Windows. Und mein Vista ist größer als Deiner...."

PS: http://www.german-bash.org/169769

----------

## think4urs11

also ich kann für mich sagen das ich dem optischen Klischee nicht entspreche; dann schon eher so eine Art Steve Jobs, nur in hübsch  :Wink: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> also ich kann für mich sagen das ich dem optischen Klischee nicht entspreche; dann schon eher so eine Art Steve Jobs, nur in hübsch 

 

du hast eine große oberweite und schaust so aus wie dein avatar?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xraver

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   also ich kann für mich sagen das ich dem optischen Klischee nicht entspreche; dann schon eher so eine Art Steve Jobs, nur in hübsch  
> 
> du hast eine große oberweite und schaust so aus wie dein avatar?  

 

Na das will ich doch hoffen, das er so aus siht  :Wink: 

----------

